# Pictures from my son in Afghanistan



## RiverRat1962

They finally got their communication established there on the fire base in the Helmand river valley. I can communicate back and forth with him now via email. Here's a few pics.

I see he found some BBQ material (goat) and adopted a pet rat of some sort. (feeding it combos from his MRE) LOL


----------



## Northsider

Great Pics bud thanks for sharing and do me a favor next time you talk to your son, please tell him my family and I really appreciate all he's doing.:flag:


----------



## Nwilkins

Semper Fi, God Bless him


----------



## RAYSOR

I also would like to let your son know how MUCH , we appreciate his service,THANK YOU!


----------



## RiverRat1962

He said it's a hedge hog. They're plentiful over there. They got lucky and caught one for a pet.


----------



## kim e cooper

Thank him for us,GOD BLESS.


----------



## RiverRat1962

For anyone interested in helping his unit out here's a link. I took up a collection and sent some of the items they requested.
I also sent them a football and some poker chips and cards. Along with some sports/outdoor magazines. And a few books to read.

(from the link)

I have had a request from a friend to ask for some volunteers to send care packages to a particular Marine unit that is currently in Afghanistan (3rd Btn 11th Marines). They are desperately in need of some basic "non-military" supplies and could definitely benefit from hearing some words of support from home accompanying these items. In particular, some items they would like to receive would include:

-- "Boot Socks: Black or Tan (white seems to be popular with it being so hot)
-- Underwear: All Sizes (either boxers or briefs or some of each)
-- Baby Wipes
-- Soap/Body Wash
-- Deodorant
-- Razor Cartridges (All Brands)
-- Drink Mixes (Crystal Light, Propel, Sugar Free type stuff)
-- Solar Shower Bags (you can find these in camping stores or the internet/ebay or look here
-- Any type of fitness equipment or gadgets

From previous experiences with sending care packages, please do not send edible stuff that will melt (e.g. chocolate). Feel free to include any other types of items you think our Marines might enjoy. Please DO send a personal note of encouragement and thanks to them. Please box up whatever items you wish to send and send them directly to:

*1st Sgt Jason Hanson*
*3/11 HQ Battery: HBO*
*Unit 41630*
*FPO AP 96427-1630*

1Sgt Hanson is the HQ Battery 1Sgt and will distribute items within the Btn. There are about 150 Marines in 3/11, so the more you send, the more they can be taken care of and know that we at home care about what they are doing and care for them.

For anyone who's interested in some background, they deployed this spring as part of the surge. This is their official unit web page. This is the Marine Parents page for the unit. And this is the most recent news article I could find on the unit.
This is entirely voluntary and I thank you in advance for those of you who choose to act on this request.

http://patriotroom.com/article/care-package-time-3rd-btn-11th-marines-need-some-love-from-us


----------



## CajunBob

I can take him fishing when he gets home.


----------



## RiverRat1962

CajunBob said:


> I can take him fishing when he gets home.


It will be dead winter. I'm sure he will want to lay around the house and stuff himself on mama's cooking and watch football. He does love to fish.


----------



## scwine

Great pics RiverRat 1962! To echo others, we greatly appreciate him over there. Also, thanks for the info. on sending care packages, sounds like a great thing for our family to do this weekend.


----------



## TXDRAKE

Could he use any more hunting/fishing mags? I have a bunch of older copies that I would be glad to send! God Bless him and all the other troops on the front lines!


----------



## RiverRat1962

Sure. Just send them to the address posted in #7 

We collected 2 boxes of books and magazines at the local VFW and sent them over.

Thanks.


----------



## Bueno Suerte

I'll get a package in the mail Monday. I did not know that it was that easy.


----------



## Harbormaster

God Bless him....and you for your sacrifice!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

CajunBob said:


> I can take him fishing when he gets home.


That sounds like a GREAT DEAL! I know he would have a fun time with Bob. Tell him that thanks from us back home and we are PROUD OF HIM!


----------



## Bocephus

RR, thanks for sharing the pictures. And just so you know I'm still praying for him every day !....I promised you I would :biggrin:


----------



## Bueno Suerte

I did not know that it was that easy to send stuff to Afganistan. I just grabed a large Priority Mail box, stuffed it, and off it went. $11.95 flat rate. I wonder how long it takes to get there?


----------



## RiverRat1962

15-30 days. The mail routine is getting better. The first box I sent back in June took 35 days. The last box took 15. 

Thanks for your support. 

Thanks Bo for the prayers. 
God bless all our brave service members.


----------



## Gary

RR, Thank your son for us, for his service. BTW, he is a tough looking dude!  Thank God he is on our side! 

I pray for his safe return and as well as all our other brothers and sisters.


----------



## V-Bottom

Send underwear, nationals like to steal them when they washem'. USMC 66-86


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Your post*

Thanx for sharing the pics... One comment from another reader was, "tough looking guy" or something like that... Lol, I'm going to say, "What a handsome young man"... Course that's coming from a typical mommy of a deployed soldier...
I'd be more than happy to send the boys a care package or two.... My son is at a FOB that pretty well, has all the necessities, so I don't need to send him stuff too often. And he understands. 
God Bless em, and keep 'em safe....


----------



## V-Bottom

FOB Apache??


----------



## JHG

RiverRat,
Just a heads up, I PM you some questions about care packages.
Thanks


----------



## RiverRat1962

The 3/11 readiness officer called me last week and said they will return late November or early December. The mail cut off date for his battalion is September 30 

***DO NOT SEND MAIL AFTER SEPTEMBER 30***

They may not be there when the mail arrives because of the long delivery time.. 

Thanks to all that contributed. And God bless.


----------



## fwoodwader

Drink mixes are really popular.

Except when you Camel Pack takes a round and everyone thinks the fruit punch pouring down your body is blood, true story from my cousin. Wasn't him but one of his men.


----------



## RiverRat1962

*A few more pics..*

That's Greg on patrol with the radio on his back and camel pack floping looking at the little Afghan boy..

The rat.. who knows? I cant wait to hear the rat story.. LOL


----------



## Snagged

Tom,
Tell him and his unit, thanks from me and mine.

PS: Thank the lord he is better looking than his old man. The girls won't allow him to lay around the house.:biggrin:


----------



## troutredfish

*God Bless Our Troops*



Northsider said:


> Great Pics bud thanks for sharing and do me a favor next time you talk to your son, please tell him my family and I really appreciate all he's doing.:flag:


x2 God Bless


----------



## JHG

RiverRat,
Got 20 flat rate shipping boxes in the mail today, all of them as full as I could get them. Best money I ever spent!!!


----------



## Gary

God Bless.


----------



## jasonwipf

Dito! We are all very proud of you and your family. I too appreciate everything they do. Next year (marchish) the R/C car wing of the 2 cool family is doing a Trucks for Troops benefit race to raise funds to send some nice hobby grade cars over to a few platoons to make life a little more enjoyable between defending our interests there. PM me if his or any other platoons would be interested in being recipients of these cars.


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Trucks for Troops*

Hi... could you please keep us up to date on the Trucks for Troops?... My son will be back in the states at that time, but I'm in a lot of Army mom support groups, and Facebook. I could help spread the word... Thanx, Sandy


----------



## Sunbeam

Nwilkins said:


> Semper Fi, God Bless him


X2 God Bless Our Boys.


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Promoted..*

My son was promoted to Lance Corporal...

My daughter was promoted to Sergeant.

My Daughter is a Sergeant in the USMC ! (how many dads can say that?) :dance:


----------



## Snagged

:brew: :brew: :brew:

Congratulations


----------



## RogerB

AWESOME!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## DEG

Congrats on the promotions. And a big THANK YOU for their service to our country. Thanks to you too for raising such fine soldiers.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

*Awesome*

:cheers:Tell them a BIG THANK YOU from TEXAS!!! Congrats!!!! 
:flag::texasflag


----------



## Old Marine

Great job with your son and daughter. Congrats!!!!! I know it took a lot of hard work for both of them. God Bless. Semper Fi !!


----------



## seattleman1969

Please tell him... "God speed Marine! Come home safe and thanks for your service!"


----------



## wingman

Thanks for sharing. And tell him and his buds thank for US! God Bless him and he is in my prayers. Got the address, putting a package together for them next week.


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Hold up on the mail!!*



wingman said:


> Thanks for sharing. And tell him and his buds thank for US! God Bless him and he is in my prayers. Got the address, putting a package together for them next week.


PM on the way! Hold up on the Package!

***DO NOT SEND PACKAGES***

The mail cut off date has passed. *Sep 30 was the mail cut off date* for their battalion . They are scheduled to return stateside late November.

They may not be there when the box arrives because of the long delivery time and the box will be returned to sender.

Thanks for your support. 
God bless


----------



## jonsan4b1

*care packages*

I'm an army mom, if any of ya'll want to send care packages, I can hook ya up on a soldier/unit to send to. Most soldiers in Afghanistan are in remote areas, with no place to store stuff, so temporary fun stuff is always good. Sandy


----------



## bzrk180

You should be VERY proud Rat... Agree or disagree...When it comes to our kids and their safety AND their service, I commend you and him! Thank him for his service...

Oh, and did I beat the crowd (I havent read all the responses)??

Did he eat em?!


----------



## RiverRat1962

Only got a couple weeks to go! Me and the wife will fly out to Cali and welcome him home and he will be home here in Texas for Christmas for leave. Thanks to all for the support and prayers. God bless.










Reinforcements on the way.. Prayers for a safe deployment and return for that battalion and their families.










The family of Lance Corporal Joseph Ward (center) lays hands on him during a group prayer before Marines in the 3rd Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, prepare to deploy to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom November 3, 2009 at Camp Lejeune, North Carolina. His family includes (L-R) sister Veronica Warner, mother Edna Ward, wife Phylicia Ward (at his side) and Mother-in-law Phyllia Hick. Once in Afghanistan, the unit will fall under the 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade -Afghanistan. Their mission will be to support combat operations as an artillery battalion. Getty










Melanie Champnase (R) spends time with her husband Jesse Champanse as friends and family say goodbye to Marines in the 3rd Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, deploying to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom November 3, 2009 at Camp Lejeune, North Carolina. Getty


----------



## RiverRat1962

*First Marine RCT in Afghanistan concludes historic deployment*

10/26/2009 *By Regimental Combat Team 3 Public Affairs, Regimental Combat Team 3 *

HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan - The most significant Marine Corps operation since the Battle of Fallujah in 2004 and the largest helicopter insertion since the Vietnam War took place July 2 as Marines spread out into the Helmand River valley to secure what was called one of the most violent provinces in all of Afghanistan at the time. Regimental Combat Team 3 spearheaded Operation Khanjar - designed to deliver a swift and lethal blow to the insurgency as the name of the operation, "Strike of the Sword," suggests - marking the highly-anticipated unleashing of a strengthened Marine Corps force here.

3rd Marine Regiment deployed in November 2008 as the command element of Special Purpose Marine Air Ground Task Force - Afghanistan, which encompassed just more than 2,000 Marines and sailors who served as a bridging force for the larger Marine Expeditionary Brigade that took control in May. After turning over authority to the MEB, 3rd Marines became the headquarters of RCT-3, the MEB's ground combat element. 
Although Operation Khanjar was extremely successful, a great deal of work still needed to be accomplished. Several follow-on clearing operations ensued in some areas to weed out Taliban militants and give Afghan civilians the security and freedom of movement required to participate in the Aug. 20 national and provincial elections. In several areas, Marines were able to immediately transition from offensive operations to a more humanitarian mission by establishing positive relationships with local elders and setting conditions for development. 
The Marines understood that progress in a counterinsurgency struggle takes place in three phases - clearing, holding and building. Some steps would occur more rapidly in certain regions, and each population center would provide unique challenges. The one thing that remained constant through all areas is the Marines' focus on protecting the civilian population. All RCT-3 subordinate commands experienced a unique environment but adapted to their specific situations and took the initiative from the insurgency.

*1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment*
What was once Taliban controlled real estate, Nawa district was wrested from insurgents by RCT-3's Marines in June and July. 
1/5 arrived in country in June, established their headquarters at Forward Operating Base Geronimo and swiftly pushed their troops forward to Patrol Base Jaker, located adjacent to the Nawa district center, to begin work with the British soldiers who had been stationed there since March.
The day they got there, the Marines joined the fight to defend the patrol base. Daily firefights with insurgents were a part of the routine for the British soldiers and advanced party of Marines, until July 2, when the rest of the battalion, along with other elements of RCT-3, conducted a helicopter insertion behind Taliban lines.

On July 19, two weeks later, Marines and Afghan police and soldiers facilitated a large tribal shura at the governor's compound in Nawa distict. A shura is a meeting where locals voice their opinions and concerns to leaders who have the power to change things. 
Lt. Col. William McCollough, commanding officer of 1/5, said, "This was the first time in over a year that this many elders felt safe enough to travel to the district center and make their concerns known."
McCollough informed the assembled elders that the Marines had been asked by the governor of Helmand province, Mohammad Gulab Mangal, to introduce themselves throughout the district, so they should expect the Marines to approach them in a friendly manner. And the Marines made good on their promise in spite of periodic insurgent attacks and random IED attacks, meeting residents in some of the district's most remote areas while providing security side by side with Afghan soldiers and police. 
The challenge of earning the Afghan people's trust was successfully demonstrated as attainable a month later, on Aug. 23.

A joint morning patrol of Afghan soldiers and Marines was surprised by a premature IED blast less than a quarter mile down the road they were traveling on. The patrol's corpsman, Petty Officer 3rd Class Carlos A. Tobar, and squad leader, Sgt. Sean M. Cain treated a little boy and an older man for injuries they had received in the blast. The next day, the Marines patrolling through fields near where the incident took place were told by a farmer that the older man had pulled the kite string detonator on the IED, killing one insurgent and seriously injuring a second as they were hastily laying the mine, rather than letting them attack the approaching Marines.

Smiles, friendly interaction and emergency assistance like this made the Marines welcome in Nawa, but their cooperative contributions with the Afghan government made them neighbors. In September, the Marines provided security as the District governor's office distributed 300 metric tons of wheat seed, an alternative to the poppy many Afghan farmers choose as their cash crop. The wheat seed, along with 1,050 metric tons of fertilizer, was distributed in the Nawa district center and expected to reach more than 3,700 farmers in the region.

*3rd Battalion, 11th Marine Regiment*

The first ever Marine Corps artillery unit to deploy in battalion strength to Afghanistan, 3/11 left Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif., in June to take over the indirect fire mission for the Marines in Helmand province, with one organic firing battery and one reserve cannon battery. They also assumed control of a rocket battery - Battery R, 5th Bn., 11th Marines, who fire High-Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems - and a target acquisition platoon to enhance their fire-support capabilities in theater.

"I simply cannot say enough about the performance of these Marines and sailors, said Lt. Col. James Lewis, 3/11's commanding officer. "Our focus has always been on good gunnery which is made up of two elements - one, accuracy; and two, timeliness. On both accounts, the Marines of 3/11 (reinforced) acquitted themselves well and ably supported maneuver forces in the accomplishment of their counterinsurgency mission."
3/11, designated "Task Force Thunder," charged into the battle space and established what would become Firebase Fiddler's Green - a wide open patch of desert at the time. Nowadays it is a secure forward operating area for the battalion's gunline, motor pool and headquarters. 
While in Afghanistan, 3/11 accomplished many Marine Corps firsts. They were the first composite Marine artillery battalion to ever deploy with rockets, cannons and counterbattery radars; the first Marine Corps artillery battalion to participate in a helicopter lift of the M777A2 howitzer to support combat operations; and the first Marine Corps artillery unit to fire the "Excalibur" round in combat. The Excalibur is a GPS guided artillery round - one of the newest additions to artillery technology.

*2nd Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment*

In 2008, the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit and Battalion Landing Team 1st Battalion, 6th Marines entered Garmsir as the first major ISAF presence in the district. The force cleared the insurgents from the most populated areas in the northern part of the district. British soldiers eventually replaced the Marines in late 2008 and held the positions previously cleared by 1/6.

2/8 kicked off operations in southern Helmand province under RCT-3 when they moved in to replace the British forces in Garmsir in late June, replacing the British Battle Group South soldiers at FOB Delhi near the district center and the forces occupying patrol bases to the south. 
With the start of Operation Khanjar, 2/8 went on a grueling offensive. Two of the three line companies in 2/8, Golf and Echo, entered areas previously unoccupied by ISAF forces. Co. G moved 18 kilometers south on foot to an area called Koshtay, roughing the 120-degree heat and all too common IED and small-arms attacks along the way. Co. E conducted a helicopter insertion from Camp Dwyer into Mian Poshteh - becoming the most southern of any RCT-3 unit. "It's amazing what the Marines did," said 1st Sgt. Robert W. Pullen, Co. G first sergeant. "With a full combat load, they made it through this push with all of the firefights and IED's they encountered - as well as dealing with the heat - and did a phenomenal job."

Just 16 days after Khanjar commenced, Marines with Co. F, and Afghan National Army soldiers conducted an early-morning raid on a prominent Taliban-controlled bazaar near Mian Poshteh. "The purpose of the raid was to disrupt freedom of movement with the bazaar and to exploit the enemy force logistic base," said Capt. Junwei Sun, commander, Co. F. "This seizure means we invaded Taliban territory, discovered their caches, disrupted their log operations and squeezed them out of the area." Just over two months later, 2/8 established a patrol base within close proximity to this bazaar in order to deny the insurgents influence in the area for the long term.

These were not the only operations conducted by 2/8. Others by the battalion include Operation Kapcha Khufak I & II, during which the Marines successfully marginalized the insurgents' influence on the population in the area and set conditions for a secure environment where development and legitimate governance could take place.

"They have accomplished more than I could have imagined, and I am in constant awe of their accomplishments," said Lt. Col. Christian Cabaniss, 2/8's battalion commander. "The Marine Corps as a whole has every reason to be proud of them."

2/8 also effectively integrated an Estonian Expeditionary Task Force in September, which is currently operating as an organic infantry company for the battalion. The Estonian force enabled more effective operations in the central part of the district by having more forces concentrated in the area. This cooperation demonstrates that ISAF's mission is truly an international effort to help secure and rebuild Afghanistan. "They are good soldiers with good attitudes. I expect very good things from them," said Cabaniss, shortly after the Estonians arrived.

Cabaniss' unit experienced the most enemy contact of any battalion in RCT-3, but the commander remains optimistic about 2/8's progressive efforts.

"Although we are still engaged with the enemy almost every day, our area of operations is in fact very different from the place we arrived in months ago," said Cabaniss. "The Marines and sailors are changing the course of history here in Garmsir."

*2nd Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment*

2/3 entered Afghanistan in May to relieve 3/8 prior to Special Purpose Marine Air Ground Task Force - Afghanistan's transition to RCT-3 and the takeover by 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade. The area of operations for 2/3 was unique in many aspects. The AO was the largest for any single battalion within RCT-3, covering an area roughly the size of Vermont, and the only one boasting any substantial mountains. The Marines were also the only unit that extended into multiple districts and provinces.

Once 2/3 set in, its Marines began shaping operations to build up for a definitive strike on insurgents. In some locations, such as Deleram, the Marines were able to immediately pick up where 3/8 left off - boosting positive relationships with the local populace and winning their trust. Other areas were more challenging, such as the abandoned city of Now Zad. The city itself is still completely abandoned by its former civilian populace, but there are a number of neighboring villages that possess a substantial neutral population. 2/3 was the first battalion in the area with enough standoff from the enemy to have the ability to interact with these villagers. After their arrival, the Marines of Co. G immediately started to develop relationships with the citizens of Kwaja Jamal and Dahanah.
"It puts a human face on who we are, and it may make them less likely to help the Taliban," said 1st Lt. Jared Sprunk, an infantry officer with Co. G. "We are doing everything here - the full spectrum of counterinsurgency operations."

After discerning a pattern of life for the insurgents in the Now Zad region, 2/3 launched a major offensive called Operation Eastern Resolve II in August. During the operation, which commenced just a few weeks before the national and provincial elections, the Marines established a position between the insurgents and the village of Dahanna. Another major achievement in the operation was establishing a presence in the Dahanna Pass, which served as a logistical re-supply route for the insurgency. The Marines' intense efforts provided the security required to allow people to vote in the Aug. 20 elections.

Other significant accomplishments for 2/3 include the compacting of Route 515, which was initially cleared by 3/8 to connect the districts of Deleram and Bakwa. After the route was cleared, it continued to be plagued with IEDs. Today, the road is still dangerous but much safer due to the project 2/3 facilitated.

The final major operation 2/3 conducted was the clearance of the Buji Bhast Pass during Operation Germinate. Company F traveled into the dangerous pass to clear the route connecting the population centers of Golestan and Delaram in order to create more freedom of movement for local Afghans in the area and deal a blow to the insurgent presence there. The Taliban have killed significantly more civilians than Marines with their IEDs, and the ultimate goal of this operation, like all others, was to make the environment safer for Afghan civilians.

*RCT-3 to RCT-7*

RCT-3 has seen significant progress in southern Afghanistan with the drastic increase of forces over the last several months. After gaining a foothold and laying the early foundations for future success in the region, Regimental Combat Team 7 from Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif. has arrived to relieve RCT-3 as the MEB's ground combat element. RCT-7 will still have many challenges ahead.
"I am grateful for the opportunity of 3rd Marines to deploy as a headquarters for SPMAGTF-A and RCT-3, especially since the regimental headquarters hasn't deployed since the Gulf War," said Col. Duffy W. White, commanding officer of RCT-3. "The RCT-3 success is a good example of how well the Marine Corps has adapted to the counterinsurgency fight."

"I know RCT-7 is going to come in and exploit any successes we've had and continue to drive a wedge between the insurgency and the Afghan people," White said.

While 3rd Marine Regiment is based in Hawaii and many of its Marines will be redeploying to Marine Corps Base Kaneohe Bay, roughly half of RCT-3 is composed of individual augments who will be returning to their parent commands in Okinawa, Japan. Some of these Marines have been serving in southern Afghanistan for an entire year, others for six months. 
As these Marines reunite with their families and friends in the coming days, RCT-7 will carry on as the world continues to watch the history being made in Afghanistan.


----------



## RiverRat1962

*Some Awesome Photos I've collected from His unit*

THREE ELEVEN USMC AFGHANISTAN 2009


----------



## IsleSurfChunker

I am an Army and an Air Force Dad, who have both been deployed many times. Please convey to your son from us, our utmost thanks and appreciation for all that he has done. You have done a fine job raising such a son, Sir.


----------



## RiverRat1962

IsleSurfChunker said:


> I am an Army and an Air Force Dad, who have both been deployed many times. Please convey to your son from us, our utmost thanks and appreciation for all that he has done. You have done a fine job raising such a son, Sir.


Thank you and your sons as well. God bless :flag:


----------



## SunnyHouTX

RiverRat, after watching the video in the Jungle, I have renewed gratitude for the role the sons and daughters of the likes of yourself do in the bigger scheme of things. Please bunch this along with the rest of them. Thanks.


----------

